# Marbled velvet gecko



## Gecko (Jan 4, 2013)

Hows it going? I would like to see some pictures of your Marbled Velvet Gecko (if you have one), because I thinking of buying one . Cheers.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 4, 2013)

Darwin Locale Fat-tailed Marmoratas


















- - - Updated - - -






- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Gecko (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow they are awesome! If you don't mind me asking how much did they cost you?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought some hatchlings for about $180 each roughly 5 years ago, you will find the price has almost halved since then.

I was breeding them for a while but for the last 2 seasons all the eggs have died near full term, I wont be pairing my female any more as I suspect her health is deteriorating and that is why the eggs keep failing


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 4, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Darwin Locale Fat-tailed Marmoratas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... You have just made me like a Gecko, I am impressed 
They are some grand looking Gecko's


----------



## Gecko (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's a shame that you can't breed them they really are beautiful geckos!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 4, 2013)

I have hatchies that will be ready in a few weeks. PM


----------



## caliherp (Jan 4, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> I have hatchies that will be ready in a few weeks. PM


swoops in like a hawk lol. They are some amazeing geckos. I have never seen this species before.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## caliherp (Jan 4, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


>


Great looking geckos. I really like the top ones.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 4, 2013)

^The bottom picture is of a juvenile at about 4 months.

From my observations they start to show adult markings after 12 weeks.
Here it is at 7mths


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

My yearling, little thin but he's all good now. Good choice in getting a gecko they have basic husbandry and if you take the time to look at them under an inferred light at night you will find they are very active ,intelligent and active reptiles besides that there are a few species that are very attractive.
P.S they are some fantastic adult marbled velvet geckos, hope my yearling turns out just as good.


----------



## trader (Jan 5, 2013)

caliherp said:


> swoops in like a hawk lol. They are some amazeing geckos. I have never seen this species before.



I realise you are in the USA but if you watch *The HerpTrader *website they come up quite regularly. I placed an ad for some yesterday.


----------

